# Mother of all Shoots VII Red Deer, Alberta



## rdacbowtech (Dec 16, 2008)

The Mother of all Shoot's will be held in Red Deer, Alberta on February 27,28 and March 1 ,2009 at the Red Deer Stockman's Pavillion


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Already registered.

There's going to be 3 events for me to attend in Red Deer in short order in the spring. Starting with the Mother, then 3D Indoor Nationals and finishing with the ABA Banquet (Fred Eichler is the guest speaker).


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Looking forward to it, it has been a wonderful event the couple times I have been there! I gotta find out if our group has registered yet!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*MOAS Red Deer*

Already got my Shoot time so I'll be there at the MOAS in Red Deer should be alot of fun it'll be my first time there for this shoot. So I'll Be A New Kid On the Block LOL!!


----------



## LungBuster22 (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone have information or details about the Mother of all shoots coming up in Red Deer?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah you better hustle, they were down to 26 spots yesterday or the day before with 310 registered. http://www.albertaalliedarchers.com/ 

Pat @ Red Deer Archery Center was taking the registrations.


----------



## LungBuster22 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Russ, my buddy registered us the other day. Really lookin forward to this one.


----------

